# C M V Cruise ship



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

Got a big spread in the Daily Mail today, anyone know the history of the MV
Magellan described as "sleek and contemporary".


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

1985–2009: Holiday (Carnival Cruise Line)
2010-2015: Grand Holiday (Iberocruceros)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

As Orbitaman rightly says, CMV's new cruise ship Magellan is the former Holiday of Carnival Cruise Line from 1985 to 2009, and Grand Holiday from 2010 for Iberocruceros. Her first cruise as Magellan for CMV will be a 12 night cruise to Iceland, and to see the Solar Eclipse and Northern Lights leaving Tilbury on 15th March 2015. She will be the new flagship of CMV.


----------



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys I had a feeling she was ex carnival possibly with the wings cut off the funnel . Saw a vessel with similar lines in Venice this year but can't remember her name but she did have the "wings". It's good to know some of the smaller vessels are still around when faced with the new creation by P&O which is wonderful if you like queuing but not for me.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Former Grand Holiday from their Holiday Class.......used as a Hotel during the last Olympics in Black Sea....

geoff


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

CMV press release:

http://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/cmv-announces-the-addition-of-a-new-flagship-for-2015


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

john g said:


> Thanks guys I had a feeling she was ex carnival possibly with the wings cut off the funnel . Saw a vessel with similar lines in Venice this year but can't remember her name but she did have the "wings". It's good to know some of the smaller vessels are still around when faced with the new creation by P&O which is wonderful if you like queuing but not for me.


John

You could have seen Grand Celebration?. Grand Holiday was in Savona, Italy on 29th October 2014. I posted her in Port Webcams in Cruises & Cruising with Costa Pacifica


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gaelsail.sm.today.02:01.#6.re:cmv cruise ship.thank you for a great link.i enjoyd the cruise,fine looking liner.regards ben27


----------

